# zebra finch



## teresamarie71 (Jul 23, 2015)

hi,we have 7 zebra finches in a large outdoor aviary with a covered hutch /cage attached ,we have noticed that the birds still have scaley legs and beaks ,we brought them from a breeder and didn't really notice this at first but after seeing some birds on line with mites we wondered if this could be the same ,they are happy busy birds otherwize . how do we treat this if it is a mite please !!


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, this is a bit of an old post, so hoping you've found a cure already. But if not you can buy scaly leg drops or mite drops online or from better pet shops. I would add wheatgerm oil to one of their pots of feed, and give as wide a variety of seeds and preferably sprouted seed and veg as possible.

Hope they are ok!

Also do they have a heated area? If not I would recommend bringing them in by the start of September. They can survive the cold, but they don't tolerate it all that well.


----------

